# Data issues



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

O OMFGB and CM7 i cant get 3g to work at all. anyone have any ideas on what i should do?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Battery pull.

Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

doesnt work I've down it a hundred times along with reflashing, and this is only on those 2 roms it does it on all others 3g works fine


----------



## XsBones (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you tried this:

So, downgrade to anything not MIUI
Install ADW.Launcher and long press on the homescreen to make a custom shortcut
ADW -> Custom Shortcut -> Pick your Activity -> Activities -> com.android.hiddenmenu -> DATA(.DEBUGMENU)
Then switch the HDR/1x setting down to cdma only, exit the menu, wait
You should get connection is a few seconds (If you don't, check that you aren't home only in the roaming settings menu)
Go back in and switch to hybrid to get 3G data mode again.
Profit.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

XsBones said:


> Have you tried this:
> 
> So, downgrade to anything not MIUI
> Install ADW.Launcher and long press on the homescreen to make a custom shortcut
> ...


done that too


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

now even miui is doing it


----------



## cPfeifer (Jun 12, 2011)

In CM7 and MIUI the mobile network settings are backward. Home only should fix it for you.

Had the same issue now everything going perfect.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

cPfeifer said:


> In CM7 and MIUI the mobile network settings are backward. Home only should fix it for you.
> 
> Had the same issue now everything going perfect.


This didnt work ether


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Have you tried a different radio? None of the usual things we use to help people are working so there's gotta be an underlying problem.

Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


----------



## tiptop (Jul 27, 2011)

Like sage said, I try a different radio. Also if you've used QPSD to manipulate any radio settings, make sure you did it correctly. Your issue sounds similar to other issues I've read about in regards to modem editing.


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> Have you tried a different radio? None of the usual things we use to help people are working so there's gotta be an underlying problem.
> 
> Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


didnt work ether


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

tiptop said:


> Also if you've used QPSD to manipulate any radio settings, make sure you did it correctly. Your issue sounds similar to other issues I've read about in regards to modem editing.


i haven't


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Flash a voodoo kernel, enable lagfix, phone doesn't boot, take it to the USCC shop and tell them it just stopped working and try and get a new one.

Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> Flash a voodoo kernel, enable lagfix, phone doesn't boot, take it to the USCC shop and tell them it just stopped working and try and get a new one.
> 
> Sent from my MIUI SCH-i500


ya i was thinking of breaking it and doing that, but its only on miui, omfgb, and cm7 makes me sad every other rom ive tried works


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

this all started when i lost my 3g connection and i wasnt getting data and i had to call tech support the get it fixed


----------



## tiptop (Jul 27, 2011)

Uh, before you go stomp on your phone, have you tried to activate a different smartphone yet? I've had to activate my old Omnia (facepalm) a few times to get data back. If you have one, or know somebody with a vzw smartphone, shut yours off and activate your line on their phone via *228. Once activated and rebooted, shut off that phone turn your phone back on and *228 again. 5 minutes tops and your data should be back regardless of what ROM you're running.


----------



## Cythrawl (Jul 7, 2011)

Just to add to this. I had MIUI and CM7 etc working perfectly on my phone for a while. I went back to Froyo H57 because of some of the sensor issues and GPS taking forever to connect (I needed to use GPS and MIUI just failed horribly). Now since going back to H57 Dfgas did a H57GB thats based on AOSP and I decided to try it. Now I also have no data with _*any*_ AOSP Roms. I have been trying for several days to get this working.
I have done a total format gone back to 2.1 Eclair then Froyo then any GB AOSP ROM. all results are the same no data on the AOSP ROMS only.

I can get data for a short time after placing a call with the phone, but it will lose it right after. Going back to stock and using any touchwiz/stock froyo based ROM the Data works just fine.

For some reason the phone isnt even communicating with the AAA Data server with AOSP ROMS, doesn't even initiate a data sessions so the AAA wont assign an IP Address to the phone.

The weird thing is AOSP ROM WERE working for me until I tried them again this week. I have since given up and just using Froyo stock based ROMS. I may revisit this again in a couple of weeks, but I have no idea what is different or why it doesnt work for me anymore..

Just wanted to say you are NOT alone in this.. Thats all

Oh and for the record, I have tried all the stuff mentioned in this Thread, RFS reformatted, EXT Reformatted. Even did some stuff with Dfgas on IRC yesterday. I have also done some stuff to the account (as I am a service tech) Got someone to deactivate, resend to switch and resend to AAA, Reactivate etc, but no dice. Still no data on JUST AOSP Roms.

Really bizarre issue indeed.


----------



## BrwnSuperman (Aug 1, 2011)

ESN swap with another smartphone. That's all you need.


----------



## Cythrawl (Jul 7, 2011)

BrwnSuperman said:


> ESN swap with another smartphone. That's all you need.


I'll highlight it for you, because you obviously missed it... :erm (1):



Cythrawl said:


> Oh and for the record, I have tried all the stuff mentioned in this Thread, RFS reformatted, EXT Reformatted. Even did some stuff with Dfgas on IRC yesterday._* I have also done some stuff to the account (as I am a service tech) Got someone to deactivate, resend to switch and resend to AAA, Reactivate etc, but no dice*_. Still no data on JUST AOSP Roms.


I WORK at USCC.. It didnt work... its NOT all you need... Deactivating the ESN and resending the info to the AAA and a resend to switch, and reactivating the ESN does EXACTLY that... The only reason* I* didn't do it is because I cannot mess or alter my own account... It didnt work.. period


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

i did a efs clear on odin and than loaded up and *228. and that worked for me


----------



## BrwnSuperman (Aug 1, 2011)

"Cythrawl said:


> I'll highlight it for you, because you obviously missed it... :erm (1):
> 
> I WORK at USCC.. It didnt work... its NOT all you need... Deactivating the ESN and resending the info to the AAA and a resend to switch, and reactivating the ESN does EXACTLY that... The only reason I didn't do it is because I cannot mess or alter my own account... It didnt work.. period


Sorry should have mentioned you can also ask for dmu reset from verizon, it'd achieve the same results without altering your account, I usually suggest them together. The problem could be on verizon's end.


----------



## Cythrawl (Jul 7, 2011)

BrwnSuperman said:


> Sorry should have mentioned you can also ask for dmu reset from verizon, it'd achieve the same results without altering your account, I usually suggest them together. The problem could be on verizon's end.


I actually worked it out. For some reason my DMU was not resetting when we pushed the refresh. Its now fixed 

Just for good measure I reflashed the stock on the phone three times with partition checked, got it all working. Went to a roaming area to check if it was data roaming (which is not a bad thing for me as theres one about 7 miles down the road) it was not, again got tech team to push the DMU again and voila it came thru.. I have since reflashed H57GB today and now the data is working just fine on AOSP roms...

Thank the Gods...


----------



## platinumrims (Jul 22, 2011)

i'm with cellular south on the showcase and i can't get mine working either. It died when i switched to my stock rom from MIUI(gps didn't work). Idk what DMU is or anything... i just need my data working again asap


----------



## Cythrawl (Jul 7, 2011)

You will have to call customer service and say you need your DMU resetting. Id say you arent getting any data while roaming and heard that this will fix it..


----------

